# Problème code Apple TV gratuit



## Pinsonmimi (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir mon Mac mini M1 et comme j'ai droit à 1 an de Apple TV gratuit j'ai voulu m'inscrire et on me demande un code de validation de Paypal mais je ne reçois rien. Quelqu'un a t il eu ce problème et l'a-t-il résolu ?

Merci


----------



## MrTom (1 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Tu as une notification de PayPal parce que PayPal est le moyen de paiement utilisé pour ton compte Apple. Si tu mets une CB normale dans ton compte, ça pourra débloquer, mais ton problème vient de PayPal, pas d'Apple.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (1 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu as une notification de PayPal parce que PayPal est le moyen de paiement utilisé pour ton compte Apple. Si tu mets une CB normale dans ton compte, ça pourra débloquer, mais ton problème vient de PayPal, pas d'Apple.




Je paye toujours par Paypal à l'apple store, pourquoi je ne pourrai pas le faire maintenant qui plus est pour une appli que je ne vais pas payer avant 1 an. Je vais essayer de les contacter.
Merci.


----------

